# Help!!! Please!!!



## Angie.grier207 (9 mo ago)

I have a 2008 x3 with 110,000 miles I keep getting codes P0171 P0174 the o2 sensors were changes the spark plugs coil packs were changed and the map sensor was changed the car is still stalling when I accelerate and Idle at times as well. Once I’m at a high speed my car runs like a boss I don’t know what else to do help!!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

You most like have a large intake leak. Carefully inspect your engine compartment for loose pipes or places unmetered air can get into the engine. If you don’t find anything then take it to a qualified mechanic for a smoke test.


----------



## Angie.grier207 (9 mo ago)

HotGrbg said:


> You most like have a large intake leak. Carefully inspect your engine compartment for loose pipes or places unmetered air can get into the engine. If you don’t find anything then take it to a qualified mechanic for a smoke test.


Thank you!!


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Angie.grier207 said:


> I have a 2008 x3 with 110,000 miles I keep getting codes P0171 P0174 the o2 sensors were changes the spark plugs coil packs were changed and the map sensor was changed the car is still stalling when I accelerate and Idle at times as well. Once I’m at a high speed my car runs like a boss I don’t know what else to do help!!


What type MAF sensor?
Toss it...if it is aftermarket!
Must have OEM... best i know.


----------



## Angie.grier207 (9 mo ago)

It is oem the car has a pcv recall do you guys think that might be it?


----------



## BimmurBrothor (Jun 30, 2017)

Angie.grier207 said:


> It is oem the car has a pcv recall do you guys think that might be it?


Sorry not familiar with pcv...


----------

